# Postgrad Student, entitled to dole?



## help!! (30 Jun 2008)

I graduated from college last year, then started a postgraduate course. On holidays at the moment. I'm looking everywhere for work but to no avail. (I worked as a sub teacher from last september to december because my course didnt start until January. Obviously I can't go sub teaching during the summer!!). I don't know what to do now though, I'm down to my last few euro. Is it possible to claim dole even though I'm going back to college in september?


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2008)

Have you checked the details about _Jobseeker's _(_PRSI _linked) _Benefit _and (means tested) _Allowance _on www.welfare.ie to see if you might qualify? Or just go down to the local _SW _office and see about signing on - they should be able to tell you if you qualify for anything.


----------



## g1g (30 Jun 2008)

welfare will require a letter from your college advising that you are not returning for you to be entitled to dole or you can just not say it on your dole form but then again if you havent been working since Dec they'll ask why.


----------



## help!! (30 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Would I be entitled to claim anything from PRSI contributions that I made while working?


----------



## g1g (30 Jun 2008)

you might be due some tax back.  Request p21 balancing statement for 2007 and 2008 from revenue.


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Jun 2008)

You cant get a P21 for 2008 until after 31/12/2008


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2008)

help!! said:


> Thanks for the replies. Would I be entitled to claim anything from PRSI contributions that I made while working?


Did you read the material to which I referred above?  The material on _Jobseeker's Benefit _explains the _PRSI _contribution requirements to qualify.


----------



## Wexfordguy (8 Jul 2008)

help!! said:


> I graduated from college last year, then started a postgraduate course. On holidays at the moment. I'm looking everywhere for work but to no avail. (I worked as a sub teacher from last september to december because my course didnt start until January. Obviously I can't go sub teaching during the summer!!). I don't know what to do now though, I'm down to my last few euro. Is it possible to claim dole even though I'm going back to college in september?


 
Why dont you try getting a job that isnt subteaching?Pubs and shops are allways looking for staff,likewise restaurants and cafes.


----------

